# Ousamane Cisse



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Any idea what is going on with Cisse? On proexposure.com, with the summer league stats, it appears at he was on Philly's roster only every other game, but didn't get but 15 mins playing time in like 3 games?

Had 5 pts and a block in 5 mins in one.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Cisse will be on the DL this year. He's just another story of a player that if he went to collage, he could be great.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Sundevil is on this one.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The NBDL looks like it will gain another player. If he is smart he will go their and develop his game for some time, become better, he has lots of potential, and will make the NBA.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *allenive21 *
> The NBDL looks like it will gain another player. If he is smart he will go their and develop his game for some time, become better, he has lots of potential, and will make the NBA.


Yes he is a big time talent, but I feel if the sixers let him go. He will wind up going to the NBDL becoming a nice player and then another team sign him giving the sixers no shot at getting him


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

cisse = michael 'animal' smith


----------

